# kava kava and breastfeeding



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

Is kava kava safe while bf? I'm intensely stressed right now, and having terrible insomnia which makes it so much worse. I've been told that kava doesn't make you sleepy, it just makes you feel very relaxed. Is this true? Would you take it while bf? (I'll add that my ds is 18months, so he doesn't get THAT much milk anymore!)

Thanks!


----------



## glh (Nov 19, 2001)

Kava Kava is not recommended while bf. Have you tried Valerian? It works for me for insomnia and is safe while bf.

Check out this website: http://www.kellymom.com


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I second the recommendation for valerian, but be warned - it stinks! We used to keep our bottle triple-wrapped in plastic far, far away from anything else that might pick up the smell. Think ziploc bag inside an airtight tupperware container.


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

I used valerian a few years ago and had a very intense and scary reaction to it--never again! Thanks for the suggestion though. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Plaid (Apr 18, 2002)

bump!

(I'm having this very same problem & valerian made my jittery... Anyone have suggestions?)


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I did use kava for a short period while I was breastfeeding. I was experiencing anxiety issues and it was the only thing at the time that helped. My son was over a year old and only nursing a couple times a day though. I wouldn't use it while nursing a newborn or child under a year old.

Other good natural and safe remedies you may want to try is Rescue Remedy (flower essence), Calms Forte (homeopathic stress and tension formula), chamomile tea, hops, skullcap, catnip, and/or passion flower.
Other than internal remedies, you could also try aromatherapy- lavender is wonderful for stress and tension relief. Fresh flowers, especially roses, lilies, and lilacs can be very helpful. Don't forget about the wonders of bodywork- perhaps find time for a weekly massage, shiatsu, or acupuncture session.


----------



## Plaid (Apr 18, 2002)

I think DH has some calms in the medicine cabinet. Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

I love that I can find answers and ideas on old threads here!


----------

